# Frustrating day!



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

We booked our favourite site in Leek for the weekend. We set off this morning, arrived and set about connecting the 240v and filling up with water.

I turned on the hab heater and... nothing. 

Suspecting a blown fuse, I removed the swivel front base seat panel. 
(The EBL99 is under the passenger seat on my van),

I took out the fuse and checked it with my multimeter. Fuse OK. Trying to replace the fuse is a very fiddley task indeed due to the nest of cables going into the EBL99. Needless to say I dropped ithe fuse and lost it. 

In order to put in a spare heater fuse I had to disconnect all of the cable entries to the EBL99.

We duly returned home, fortunately only 25 miles away, and parked up. I turned on the heater and it worked!!!

I am putting the fault down to a poor connection on the control panel, (the telephone type connectors).


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh dear, look on the bright side , at least it's a grotty weather weekend.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwwww poor you here have a hug or seven!!!


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Seven please!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)




----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Too many now, i make that eleven :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are referring to your space heater (I have the Alde system) then you should always have a back up system in place. I am not clever, I found out the hard way when I lived in my last van (for work) and my regulator failed.

If you use sites and have a hook up, carry the following: A small electric kettle, a cheap 1000/2000 watt fan heater and if possible, a small microwave. You are guaranteed heat and cooking and a lovely cup of tea.

I also now carry a couple of disposable BBQ thingies. You never know when you might need them.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Too many now, i make that eleven :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Les


Ha ha I got slightly carried away cos they are so cute!! You can have the extra ones Les sweetie :lol: :lol: Plus heres another few more for good measure


----------

